# Stars mit schlanken Knöcheln und schönen Achillessehnen



## markkk78 (6 Jan. 2011)

Welche stars passen eurer meinung am besten in diese Kategorie?
Vieleicht habt ihr ja uch ein ensprechendes foto der dame bzw ihrer füsse.

Mein favoriten sind:

Liv Tyler
Eva Longoria
Stacy Kiebler
Alessandra Amrossio
Kim Basinger
Kate Moss
Magdalena Brzeska


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2011)

ist das ein als Umfrage getarnter Request?


----------



## solefun (6 Jan. 2011)

Auf jeden Fall schon mal ne nette Vorauswahl.


----------



## steven91 (6 Jan. 2011)

hab kein fetisch dafür^^

gucke immer mehr auf brüste und popo


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

ich bin doch kein Orthopäde


----------

